# Something terrible happened - please post any advice to help :(



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Today I took Milo out on a walk with my father-in-law and his big dog. All was going well. He stopped by the post office truck to chat to the lady and she was askign me questions about milo when all of a sudden i hear growling and before i know it his dog was pulling at milos face. She let go when we yelled at her but milo was already injured. I saw blood in his mouth and I panicked and cried all the way to the vet office. My poor little baby - how could i be so careless

We had to go to a veterinary dentist after the 1st vet because the bite affected his canine tooth. The vet dentist told me that what had happend was Milo's canine tooth was pulled out sideways then snapped back in causing a tear in the gum.

It absolutely breaks my heart. I cannot believe I even took my eye off them for one second. I totally blame myself and have been crying all day because of it. Milo is the gentlest creatures and doesn't deserve this sort of pain. I wish it were me instead. I have him on prescripted pain relievers now and antibiotics but I know I could of prevented this if I had been just a little more careful. I can't believe i let my guard down for that short period of time I should of known!!!! They seemed to get along prior but still..stupid thing to do!!!!

if anyone has had this happen before any advice on how to make your poochy as comfy as possible. He's on painkillers but I thought maybe I could have him have some ice cream or something yummy since he'll be on soft foods for anotehr month - and...no toys   

thanks sm-ers

lots of love

carol and lil milo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't have any advice but I am so sorry to hear about poor sweet Milo. I could feel your anguish in your post. So sorry.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww I have no advise but I am so sorry this has happened to your Milo. Sending prayers to you both! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, poor baby! So sorry!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carol - I'm so sorry about Milo but you really had no idea this would/could happen especially since you said they get along well together. Please give yourself a break. It's like having a child...you take your eyes off them for a second and anything can happen but you can't always be on them 24/7. When my son was little he skied ahead of us and skied into a very low fence hitting him in the mouth...we came upon him with blood pouring out of his face and red snow. I almost passed out and he loosened two teeth. But he ended up being okay with no permanent damage. I felt so guilty but accidents happen. Please forgive yourself and concentrate on making Milo feel as comfortable as possible. How has he felt? Was he crying out? How's he taking it? I know when something happens to our fluffs it's usually worse on us. Not sure about what you could give him to eat. i would think ice cream really isn't healthy and seem to remember some posts about not giving our dogs ice chips or really cold things. Good luck and hoping some advice will come. Please try to calm yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I pray you and Milo feel better soon. I' sorry.
xoxoxxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (carolee @ Dec 17 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863898


> Today I took Milo out on a walk with my father-in-law and his big dog. All was going well. He stopped by the post office truck to chat to the lady and she was askign me questions about milo when all of a sudden i hear growling and before i know it his dog was pulling at milos face. She let go when we yelled at her but milo was already injured. I saw blood in his mouth and I panicked and cried all the way to the vet office. My poor little baby - how could i be so careless
> 
> We had to go to a veterinary dentist after the 1st vet because the bite affected his canine tooth. The vet dentist told me that what had happend was Milo's canine tooth was pulled out sideways then snapped back in causing a tear in the gum.
> 
> ...


 So sorry to hear your baby was injured,but you can't blame yourself,even good doggie mommies take their eyes off their kids and things happen. Try brewing some Chamomile tea it will relax him and help him to rest and relax. while he's healing. I used it on a kitten I found that had a broken pelvis. I brewed it heavy and he would drink it and it made him sleepy. He was so small and the vet couldn't perscribe pain killers,cats don't react very well to pain killers. He had a cast on his leg and wasn't supposed to move much so instead of restrcting him,I brewed the chamomile tea heavy and he slept most of the day.I did this for 2 weeks so he could heal. Before that he cried in his box almost all day,so the tea helped him rest and relax.
Chamomile tea is safe and it's a good herbal wash for injuries too. Drinking it should also help his jaw too. Try it and see if it'll help. 
Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! I'm really, really sorry sweet Milo was attacked. Please don't feel so guilty - it was something that could of happened anywhere at any time. 

Try feeding baby food - the Junior vareity. Last I knew (a long time ago) there was quite a vareity of meats and veggies available.

I hope Milo recovers quickly. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. That must have been horrifying. Sounds like you did all you could in the circumstances. :grouphug:


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sorry Milo got hurt! Don't beat yourself up too badly--you know you won't let something like that happen again. Besides, you said the dogs got along before...there's only so much you can do. Anyway, do NOT give him regular ice cream. It can cause diarrhea. You COULD buy doggy ice cream (it is with the rest of your ice cream at the grocery store--I give my dogs frosty paws sometimes). I never give a whole cup at a time of frosty paws though, it's too much for a maltese. Be prepared to clean his face afterwards! 

Wishing Milo a speedy recovery,
Dena


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

How terrible for you and your baby. I agree with the others. You couldn't have known there would be a problem if they had gotten along prior to this. I also wouldn't give ice cream. I agree that baby food would be good. Try cooked rice maybe with low fat and low sodium chicken broth. My dogs like Spot's Stew by Halo. Cottage cheese is another thing my babies love but I would warm it a little bit for him. Prayers for you guys. Please keep us informed as to his progress.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your sweet replies, thoughts and advice. I will avoid cold ice cream and try out some chamomile tea. 

He never cried out except for when the bite happened. When he pulled away he looked so sad and shocked and hurt I wanted to scoop him up and take him away from all the pain. I just held him the whole way and he was shaking like a leaf. My heart hurt for him and I must have looked silly blubbering on all day but I know that Milo was hurting and I couldn't control them. Of course it got worse when the vet explained to me what happened. The information was very helpful of course, but it was very very painful to listen to the diagnosis.

The swelling on his face has gone down and it looks like the painkillers helped because he scarfed down his dinner even with antibiotics mixed in. He even went out and did his business and did some exploring outside. I'm hoping sticking to his routine will help him get over the trauma , as the painkillers help him overcome the pain.

He's sitting on my lap now and is fast asleep. Thank you so much for all your prayers and my prayers go out to other mommies who have sick and injured babies. It's the worst feeling in the world!

hugs

carol and milo


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry this happened to Milo. Our doggies are so resilient and don't complain. I am glad he is feeling a bit better and I hope you do too.


Tina


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

((((Milo and Mommy))))... sorry to hear about this unexpected accident/attack.  Positive thoughts for happy healing (physically and mentally) for Milo...please don't torture yourself - you didn't put him in what you thought was a dangerous situation and you got him fixed up and medicated for pain right away. And Thank God it wasn't a more horrible outcome


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened - hugs to you both, with extra hugs and puppy kisses to Milo from Sweetness and Tessa.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Carol, I"m so sorry. What a terrible thing.

Don't blame yourself--accidents happen.

I hope little Milo's healing is swift and thorough and as comfortable as possible :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ouch! I'm sorry poor little Milo got hurt! He must have been scared to death when it happened. :new_shocked: 

Things do happen and soon Milo will be healed.....but you'll ALWAYS remember. I feel like I'm always OVER protective, but I know something can happen at any time. Geez, this morning when I woke up, Ava was on the floor!!!!!!! Thank god she didn't get hurt when she fell/jumped :w00t: off the bed!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear, I'm sooo sorry this happened to your little Milo! Don't be hard on yourself... there's no way you could have known... and likely happened so fast that even had you been 'watching' you wouldn't have been able to prevent it. 
It sounds like Milo is 'coping' very well in spite of it and he'll probably improve each day..... more so than you in fact.

Keep us posted on his recovery and I'll be praying that recovery happens quickly!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, I'm sorry this happened but glad to hear Milo is feeling better.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh poor Milo! I agree with the others that it's not your fault considering they normally get along. I wish Milo a speedy recovery!!

I'm a bit nervous now though since Charlie played with a friend's English bulldog and had a great time. We were considering setting up a play date every other week or smething but now....I'm a tad bit paranoid. I might stick to our other friend's toy poodle (she's same weight as Charlie!) as Charlie's playmate.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sending sweet kisses to Milo from CeeCee and Rain! :smootch: Bless his little heart......he is just a sweetheart. I think as long as Mommy is there, he is on his way to recovery. I am so sorry to hear that this happened. Love to both of you for the Holidays!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Aw, little Milo will just need a bit of extra TLC from Mommy for awhile...he'll be back to his sweet, funny wonderful self very soon!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry this happened and I hope Milo is 100% in no time. 
Please keep us posted.
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (carolee @ Dec 18 2009, 12:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863947


> Thank you so much for all your sweet replies, thoughts and advice. I will avoid cold ice cream and try out some chamomile tea.
> 
> He never cried out except for when the bite happened. When he pulled away he looked so sad and shocked and hurt I wanted to scoop him up and take him away from all the pain. I just held him the whole way and he was shaking like a leaf. My heart hurt for him and I must have looked silly blubbering on all day but I know that Milo was hurting and I couldn't control them. Of course it got worse when the vet explained to me what happened. The information was very helpful of course, but it was very very painful to listen to the diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Carol - I'm so happy that Milo is doing as well as he is. That's why I asked you how he's been. We do take it 100 harder than they do and project how they feel. As bad as it was, he seems to be coping and going forward and you need to do the same. Lots of love and a fair amount of spoiling (of course) and he should do fine. Remember that you immediately got him all the help he needed and are continuing to do that and that's what really counts. And luckily the dog that did it was one you know so there wasn't any rabies or other disease issue. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

I am so glad SM exists - it really helps to hear so many kind words and it helps Milo too. I tell him all the kind things you say and he gets even more relaxed and falls asleep!! or..it could just be my boring voice  

This morning his face looks a lot better, in fact back to its normal cute self- the redness and swelling has gone down but the tear around his gum is purple from bruising as the vet predicted. He said what happened to Milo was equivalent to a punch to the face and a loose tooth so there will be swelling and bruising. The antibiotics have helped the swelling go down quite a bit. He scarfed down his breakfast and went to the bathroom again so so far no interruptions in his routine which is a good sign! He was even hopping and smiling at my feet when I was preparing his breakfast!!!!!! The sun is shining outside and inside!!

This will NEVER EVER EVER EVER happen again. No more big dog friends for Milo - save some of his closer ones that I 300% trust - my good friends two rescued greyhounds who are gentle and calm angels. And anyway, the only other dog Milo really would be interested in playing with would be another Maltese - or maltese-looking. The other day, we bumped into a lady walking a Malt and a Chihuahua and Milo immediately went into play-stance with the Malt (SO CUTE) but when the Chi wanted to join in, he would avoid it! 

Thanks again everyone - all your prayers were felt last night and this morning and I know it has helped Milo, me and my husband feel much better

hugs

-carol and milo-


p.s. Just in case you were wondering what happened to the big dog - well my father-in-law and his wife were very upset with her and punished her but ken and i told them not to because she wouldn't understand anyway and be confused and there's no point in that. She's a young dog, doesn't know her own strength and perhaps was giving Milo a warning. If she really wanted to hurt Milo she could of easily crushed his skull. Although we are upset it happened, we are thankful it wasn't much worse. So all is well with the in-laws and their big dog. We are just going to keep them apart from now on and in all future visits.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this happened to sweet little Milo. Thankfully, he seems to be rebounding nicely, do doubt thanks to your attentiveness and love. Please don't blame yourself - as far as you knew they were getting along nicely and you never could have predicted what would happen.

Hugs to Milo, and best wishes for a continued swift recovery.


----------



## wardengang (Dec 11, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened. Please do not blame yourself. Accidents happen. (((HUGS)))) 

I am glad to hear he is healing quickly. 

-Lisa


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Milo,I'm so sorry about his injury from the big dog. But I'm glad he's doing well now. I'm so paranoid that something like that could happen, that Boo & Hannah have no big dog friends,only a few little dog friends.Hope sweet Milo continues to heal up & is 100% well soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about little Milo.Please don't blame yourself,as everyone has said,accidents do happen.Milo seems to be recovering quickly.That's a good thing!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Milo. Please don't blame yourself, accidents happen. Keep him comfy with lots of love, hugs and kisses. As others already suggested, try Gerber baby food, cooked rice and chicken (or fish), yogurt. Hope he recovers soon. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so glad Milo's doing better. I'm sure you're covering him with love and kisses. :wub: I hope he's back to his old self in no time!


----------



## happylife (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope Milo gets better! :bysmilie: It's not your fault, what happens, happens. My best regards. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor baby! I am so sorry this happened to sweet Milo. I'm glad to hear he's feeling better, and I pray he'll be back to 100% very quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so glad he is up and around and feeling a little better.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry that this happened to your Milo!Don't blame yourself!

When my Milo and I were at a show a few weeks ago I was talking to a friend and didn't notice a man and a boxer pup behind me. The boxer pounced on Milo. If the owner hadn't been able to get the dog away something similar could have happened!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What a very scary thing to happen, goodness I feel awful for you all. I am very thankful to hear Milo is recovering swiftly and he is still willing to play with other doggies.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am happy and sad at the same time. I am happy that he is doing better and hope he continues to do well. I am sad because the big dog got him in the face and hurt little Milo but don't be hard on yourself as accidents do happen, no matter how hard we try to protect our little ones furbabies or skin kids they always have a way to get into somethng or have accidents. That is life it just happens. So happy for you now that your baby is feeling better and you can be there to spoil him even more than usual.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze and Sparkle


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened to poor Milo and you! Maybe some frozen green beans will help make him feel better? I know the ice would dull any pain he is feeling. I hope you are both recovered soon!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope Milo feels better soon.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened to your sweet little Milo. :bysmilie: I hope he is feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Just some updates on Milo - he has finished his antibiotics and his gum is looking pink and healthy again! hurrah! his tooth looks healthy and pretty much the same, except it is now just a little longer than the other one. He has to be on soft foods for another two weeks and I am keeping him off from rough play with his toys for another two months just in case! He's been a very brave little pup and he sure got spoiled when he went to visit grandma! Never seen such a cuddled pup in my life!!!

Thanks again to everyone for all your kind thoughts! I hope you have a wonderful new years!

hugs,
-carol and milo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We're so glad everything seems to be OK! :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad to hear Milo is doing better.I was thinking about him over Xmas. :chili:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (carolee @ Dec 27 2009, 04:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867036


> Just some updates on Milo - he has finished his antibiotics and his gum is looking pink and healthy again! hurrah! his tooth looks healthy and pretty much the same, except it is now just a little longer than the other one. He has to be on soft foods for another two weeks and I am keeping him off from rough play with his toys for another two months just in case! He's been a very brave little pup and he sure got spoiled when he went to visit grandma! Never seen such a cuddled pup in my life!!!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for all your kind thoughts! I hope you have a wonderful new years!
> 
> ...



So glad to hear he is doing much better. I am so sorry and sad to hear that happened. I could feel your pain in your post so much so that tears poured out of my own eyes. I can't imagine how you felt. So sorry you both had to go thru that. I'm glad to hear your family was so supportive too. Happy New Year to you guys and a very speedy full recovery for Milo! HUGS!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad Milo is almost over his ordeal. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to know little Milo is healing so nicely and he doesn't seem to be too affected by the experience!


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

hello ! I wanted to give a quick update on Milo - he is completely healed now - he is back to his crunchy food and is happily tossing his toys and shredding tissue paper again   He gets the BIGGEST smile on his face when he sees me wad up some tissue paper....And then after he shreds it he rolls and tosses himself in it... :smheat: :wub: 

Oh and he has developed quite an attitude!!! Now when we come across a big dog, he'll puff up like a little tough guy and give out a couple of yaps. LOL He's battle-savy now 

Thank you all again for your wonderful support! Milo is so lucky to have so many friends think about him during his time of need!

Take care everyone and Happy New Year!

-carol and milo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy to read all is well with you and Milo, Carol.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to read your update and to know all is well for little Milo!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what happened to Milo. I am glad he is going to be alright. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (carolee @ Feb 3 2010, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881059


> hello ! I wanted to give a quick update on Milo - he is completely healed now - he is back to his crunchy food and is happily tossing his toys and shredding tissue paper again   He gets the BIGGEST smile on his face when he sees me wad up some tissue paper....And then after he shreds it he rolls and tosses himself in it... :smheat: :wub:
> 
> Oh and he has developed quite an attitude!!! Now when we come across a big dog, he'll puff up like a little tough guy and give out a couple of yaps. LOL He's battle-savy now
> 
> ...


WOOHOO for Milo's wonderful update :biggrin: 

by the way, I love your siggy :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear Milo is completely healed and well! He's a survivor! :rockon:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah Milo!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave: You go, Milo. Carol, I'm so happy he's feeling his oats again. They really do amaze me with their recuperative powers. I think better than us humans. Tyler says that if Milo has any problems at all shredding that paper, he'll be right over. His mommy is so mean that she tries never to leave any tissues or napkins around. (he loves having his big brother home from college...he constantly leaves things on the floor :bysmilie: ) Enjoy the New Year too!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (carolee @ Feb 3 2010, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881059


> hello ! I wanted to give a quick update on Milo - he is completely healed now - he is back to his crunchy food and is happily tossing his toys and shredding tissue paper again   He gets the BIGGEST smile on his face when he sees me wad up some tissue paper....And then after he shreds it he rolls and tosses himself in it... :smheat: :wub:
> 
> Oh and he has developed quite an attitude!!! Now when we come across a big dog, he'll puff up like a little tough guy and give out a couple of yaps. LOL He's battle-savy now
> 
> ...



This is great news. Glad he is back to being himself again.

Tina


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to hear that all is well!


----------

